# [Rumor] Wall Street Journal claims Nintendo will release both an enhanced and budget model Switch



## linuxares (Mar 25, 2019)

> Suppliers and third-party game developers say Nintendo is preparing to release new game titles from well-known franchises, such as “Animal Crossing” and “Pokémon,” to bolster Switch hardware sales. Nintendo has said it plans to launch two new games from the Pokémon franchise in late 2019.



It's happning!


----------



## Veho (Mar 25, 2019)

Chary said:


> What are your thoughts? Do you find the Wall Street Journal to be reliable, or have other rumors of new Switch hardware got you convinced?


Neither, but it's what happened with the DS and the DSi and the 2/3DS so it's plausible.


----------



## Chary (Mar 25, 2019)

I can't wait for the New Switch XL Color SP Plus & Knuckles.


----------



## TR_mahmutpek (Mar 25, 2019)

I wonder how much performance/graphical difference will be there..


----------



## Frexxos (Mar 25, 2019)

Cant wait for titles like “only available for Switch XL-i Models with advanced Joycon Motion Plus Deluxe“

Hope my hacked switch will run everything they will release. And I hope far more the new models are hackable...

I think there is no need for other models...


----------



## DANTENDO (Mar 25, 2019)

Mayb anyone who bought the original switch and can send in proof by receipt nintendo could offer a 25 percent discount on the new model


----------



## proffk (Mar 25, 2019)

It makes more sense for a revision because of the tegra vulnerability. No ones figured out how to xploit the switch models after july 2018 yet.


----------



## pLaYeR^^ (Mar 25, 2019)

Hopefully they don’t release any games only for the strong model.


----------



## Sodapopcan (Mar 25, 2019)

I'm surprised that everyone here is worrying about games just for the plus model, All of you here know that the switch changes graphic fidelity on the fly depending on cpu speed. we all know this because of the overclock mod making games look way better. its probably going to just allow the games to self adjust to a better looking version and i'm guessing the economy switch is just going to be a standard switch with a cheaper dock and some missing components like hd rumble. makes much more sense now that the hardware is cheaper to produce now.


----------



## VitaType (Mar 25, 2019)

Frexxos said:


> Cant wait for titles like “only available for Switch XL-i Models with advanced Joycon Motion Plus Deluxe“


I don't think they would release a more inexpensive version and a new probably faster one at the same time and then allow exclusives. I'm pretty sure if there will be a New/Deluxe/Pro version and a more inexpensive one then they will limited it to FPS and resolution differences. Sony and MS paved the way and Nintendo already failed twice with the exclusive thing since for both New 3DS and DSi there where almost no exclusives (I think the GBC was planned as a all new handheld which can play old games as well at the beginning and MotionPlus WiiRemotes are only controllers where they even had a upgrade thing for old WiiRemotes).


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 25, 2019)

Chary said:


> the "upgraded" Switch model won't be as strong as the Xbox One X or PlayStation 4 Pro.


I don't think anyone in the world was expecting to even be as strong as the original PS4 or Xbox One


----------



## rich333 (Mar 25, 2019)

if true my guess is...
the budget model will be current version but without dock.
pro version will be upgraded to provide higher res & fps, games would would be the same apart from this for compatibility so cart could be used on all versions


----------



## kumikochan (Mar 25, 2019)

If Nintendo does that (exclusive games for the enhanced version ) it will shoot themselves in the foot and loose a shit ton of customers. We all know why Sega in the end failed


----------



## Clydefrosch (Mar 25, 2019)

yeah, great.

sounds like someone at the WSJ is getting paid to make up rumors that'd lower nintendos sales, doesn't it?

seriously, they did it to sabotage the christmas sales, now they do easter.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 25, 2019)

Not sure I do believe this, what would a more powerful Switch even look like in terms of chipset?  Or would they just make it larger with a better cooling solution so they can increase the clock to normal speed?


----------



## Kubas_inko (Mar 25, 2019)

I hear this kind of news like every 2 weeks. It is getting repetitive.
Also, it's WSJ so...


----------



## Costello (Mar 25, 2019)

I imagine they learned their lessons with DSI exclusives right?


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 25, 2019)

Nintendo finally mastered 720p60 output?


----------



## Stwert (Mar 25, 2019)

A hardware revision from Nintendo? I’m calling bullcrap on this, there’s absolutely no precedent for this kind of thing from Nintendo whatsoever.


Well, unless you count the NES-101, SNS-101, Gameboy Pocket, Gameboy Light, Gameboy Colour, Gameboy Advance SP, Gameboy Micro, DS Lite, DSi, DSi XL, 3DS XL, 2DS, 2DS XL, New 3DS.....


But other than that, no precedent whatsoever, it’s totally not the kind of thing Nintendo is known for.


----------



## Dominator211 (Mar 25, 2019)

The enhanced switch is gonna be like overclocked a bit more. Whoopdie doo. It’s Nintendo don’t expect much here.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 25, 2019)

Dominator211 said:


> The enhanced switch is gonna be like overclocked a bit more. Whoopdie doo. It’s Nintendo don’t expect much here.


Well, going from a fairly significant underclock to an overclock would actually make quite a bit of difference, but again there's the problem of cooling solution.  Plus battery life concerns.  Unless they go stationary with the "Switch Pro," which would seemingly defeat the purpose of Switch to begin with.  Lots of reasons to doubt this is actually going to be a thing.


----------



## Bimmel (Mar 25, 2019)

...and we know how well these exclusive 3DS titles sold. And there were so many.


----------



## Dominator211 (Mar 25, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Well, going from a fairly significant underclock to an overclock would actually make quite a bit of difference, but again there's the problem of cooling solution.  Plus battery life concerns.  Unless they go stationary with the "Switch Pro," which would seemingly defeat the purpose of Switch to begin with.  Lots of reasons to doubt this is actually going to be a thing.


I would like to see a X2 switch I would like to see RE2 Remake on the switch. But it is Nintendo it’s not gonna happen. I’m being a realist.


----------



## Spider_Man (Mar 25, 2019)

I dont know what they can remove to make a cheaper model or maybe they release a labo version which you build out of crap board.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 25, 2019)

Dominator211 said:


> I would like to see a X2 switch I would like to see RE2 Remake on the switch. But it is Nintendo it’s not gonna happen. I’m being a realist.


X2 makes sense for Switch 2, but yeah, realistically it's nowhere near cheap enough to stick in a gaming console yet.


----------



## RedoLane (Mar 25, 2019)

I only hope it won't mean we'll never get a 3DS successor.
Yeah, I know that the switch is *also* an handheld, in a sense.


----------



## 0000ff (Mar 25, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Not sure I do believe this, what would a more powerful Switch even look like in terms of chipset?  Or would they just make it larger with a better cooling solution so they can increase the clock to normal speed?



I think you hit it on the head on that last point. The x1's stock speed is 2ghz in the shield tv iirc and the cooling isn't that sophisticated on the shield tv. So maybe this isn't a super complex task for Nintendo.


----------



## Kubas_inko (Mar 25, 2019)

Stwert said:


> A hardware revision from Nintendo? I’m calling bullcrap on this, there’s absolutely no precedent for this kind of thing from Nintendo whatsoever.
> 
> 
> Well, unless you count the NES-101, SNS-101, Gameboy Pocket, Gameboy Light, Gameboy Colour, Gameboy Advance SP, Gameboy Micro, DS Lite, DSi, DSi XL, 3DS XL, 2DS, 2DS XL, New 3DS.....
> ...


You forgot the Wii U


----------



## Hielkenator2 (Mar 25, 2019)

TR_mahmutpek said:


> I wonder how much performance/graphical difference will be there..


I think , none.


----------



## Cubuss (Mar 25, 2019)

I DONT NEED 2 CONSOLES FFS,


----------



## Hielkenator2 (Mar 25, 2019)

DinohScene said:


> Nintendo finally mastered 720p60 output?


I guess you do not own a Switch? Most 1st party are 720 900 and 1080p 60hz.
you really underestimate what this little device pumps out. Lzy devs will be lazy.

If you own a switch, why would you make this statement, just for drama?


----------



## kumikochan (Mar 25, 2019)

Hielkenator2 said:


> I guess you do not own a Switch? Most 1st party are 720 900 and 1080p 60hz.
> you really underestimate what this little device pumps out. Lzy devs will be lazy.
> 
> If you own a switch, why would you make this statement, just for drama?


If you're talking about Indie games, yeah. 3th party triple A games, not so much. Doom as an example runs 360p most of the time as seen in the DF video and so does wolfenstein and other major 3th party triple A titles. Xenoverse 2 runs 1152x640, also Donkey kong runs in that resolution undocked, Kirby undocked 1152x640, lego worlds 960x540 , lego marvel super heroes 960x540, mario + raving rabbids 1066x600, naruto shippuden 540p, project octopath traveller 1024x600, snakepass 844x 475, yooka laylee 1120x630. A whole list of resolutions for games and you can clearly see it misses that mark a lot. games outlined in pink are games that go under that mark quite a lot and this was just an early on list
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/13F5kp5iJZUXE-5gHgck7j45HqR5omqLdhCmNK-cOjDI/edit#gid=0.


----------



## Frankbel (Mar 25, 2019)

When Nintendo makes an official statement that something is "not" under development, it is a confirmation of that.


----------



## Oschara (Mar 25, 2019)

I just hope that they don't pull a N3DS only titles for the switch.


----------



## CrossOut (Mar 25, 2019)

With the Xbox one X and the PS4 Pro it is easy to speculate that Nintendo will make an updated version of their Switch. This and the fact that the Nintendo DS got a new version as well. You don't need Wall Street Journal to specualte for you haha.


----------



## kumikochan (Mar 25, 2019)

CrossOut said:


> With the Xbox one X and the PS4 Pro it is easy to speculate that Nintendo will make an updated version of their Switch. This and the fact that the Nintendo DS got a new version as well. You don't need Wall Street Journal to specualte for you haha.


Those enhanced systems didn't have exclusives for them. If the rumors are true and Nintendo will go the exclusives route for that system, it will fail and we've seen this happen not once but multiple times in the past. Sega being the biggest example of that mistake. If you do that you will piss off millions of customers who bought your system in the first place. The customers you have at the beginning are your die hard fans and consumers and pissing those off, well we've seen how that worked out in the past


----------



## Costello (Mar 25, 2019)

if the better version has bluetooth audio support then I'm buying it
otherwise I'll go for the cheaper one


----------



## Jayro (Mar 25, 2019)

PLEASE give us a Switch XL with adult-sized joy-cons!!!


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Mar 25, 2019)

We better not get exclusive games like the "new" 3ds had.


----------



## Rahkeesh (Mar 25, 2019)

Would be hilarious if the "pro" model is just a software-overclocked version of the current one.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Mar 25, 2019)

Wow, just got one not too long ago. Talk about bad timing...


----------



## Stwert (Mar 25, 2019)

Kubas_inko said:


> You forgot the Wii U



Did it get an extra revision? I thought it was just the two launch models.


----------



## Kubas_inko (Mar 25, 2019)

Stwert said:


> Did it get an extra revision? I thought it was just the two launch models.


Wii -> Wii U.
Missed joke


----------



## DANTENDO (Mar 25, 2019)

NINTENDO ARE YOU LISTENING WE NEED A DIGITAL OUT OPTICAL PORT


----------



## SilverWah (Mar 25, 2019)

I'm down for a Switch Pro if it's powerful enough and gets better features like better servers and Tegra X2 or better.


----------



## Kubas_inko (Mar 25, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> NINTENDO ARE YOU LISTENING WE NEED A DIGITAL OUT OPTICAL PORT


That's one thing nobody needs.
Except some...


----------



## Stwert (Mar 25, 2019)

Kubas_inko said:


> Wii -> Wii U.
> Missed joke



Damn, sorry. Normally I’d have picked up on that but I’m seriously bombed on morphine just now (medicinal, not just because it’s good )


----------



## DANTENDO (Mar 25, 2019)

DeslotlCL said:


> Wow, just got one not too long ago. Talk about bad timing...


Just enjoy the games at mo loads of time until a new model arrives prob can complete 5 or 6 games by then and we got yoshi next week if Yr into tht game


----------



## piratesephiroth (Mar 25, 2019)

A handheld Switch would sell like hotcakes.


----------



## DANTENDO (Mar 25, 2019)

Kubas_inko said:


> That's one thing nobody needs.
> Except some...


Proper dolby surround should be default in currently playing division 2 and for any shooter you need to kno wher the shots are Coming from I pld without digital sound and you die more frequently


----------



## Stwert (Mar 25, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> NINTENDO ARE YOU LISTENING WE NEED A DIGITAL OUT OPTICAL PORT



You could buy a breakout box if you’re desperately needing optical out. They’re not particularly expensive.


----------



## Something whatever (Mar 25, 2019)

The dock would still need to be included otherwise we would get brand confusion (“they said you could play it on the tv!”), and having joy cons locked into the switch prevents any ability to replace or buy new joy cons -something Nintendo would definitely want consumers to do.

I can only think removing HD rumble, the IR sensor, NFC features, and the joy con grip from the joy con, removing the cartridge slot, and the kickstand from the switch itself, and removing the extra ports from the dock to reduce the cost. Though I think most could live without all of those (minus the cartridge slot)


----------



## Kubas_inko (Mar 25, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> Proper dolby surround should be default in currently playing division 2 and for any shooter you need to kno wher the shots are Coming from I pld without digital sound and you die more frequently


You should use headphone for such games.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Mar 25, 2019)

kikongokiller said:


> I don't think anyone in the world was expecting to even be as strong as the original PS4 or Xbox One



That concern me the most but I will wait and see what it looks like and how powerful it is. Will 3rd party happily make a newer AAA games on this ? Thats what I am waiting for. No high hope for me right now. I will sit back and do nothing until they reveal it.


----------



## piratesephiroth (Mar 25, 2019)

Something whatever said:


> The dock would still need to be included otherwise we would get brand confusion (“they said you could play it on the tv!”), and having joy cons locked into the switch prevents any ability to replace or buy new joy cons -something Nintendo would definitely want consumers to do.
> 
> I can only think removing HD rumble, the IR sensor, NFC features, and the joy con grip from the joy con, removing the cartridge slot, and the kickstand from the switch itself, and removing the extra ports from the dock to reduce the cost. Though I think most could live without all of those (minus the cartridge slot)


Nah they don't need to go that far.
Making the device and joycons into a single piece alone will save a lot of money. Plus that automatically removes 2 batteries and 2 bluetooth transceivers.


----------



## DANTENDO (Mar 25, 2019)

Kubas_inko said:


> You should use headphone anyways for such games.


I use good turtle beach ones but still can't get true surround especially front and rear can be difficult to predict plus I spent 400 quid on dolby system should be able to enjoy the games on tht


----------



## Kubas_inko (Mar 25, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> I use good turtle beach ones but still can't get true surround especially front and rear can be difficult to predict plus I spent 400 quid on dolby system should be able to enjoy the games on tht


I can guarantee that you won't be getting optical out. HDMI is already digital.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 25, 2019)

if it has a usable battery life, 1080p screen and better specs then ill finally consider buying a switch. if its just a bigger hdd and a bigger screen (but still 720p) then its a hard no, id rather just wait for yuzu to improve


----------



## Stwert (Mar 25, 2019)

Kubas_inko said:


> I can guarantee that you won't be getting optical out. HDMI is already digital.



I agree, I’d be bloody amazed if Ninty put any digital output (beyond HDMI) on any console from now on.
But, like I said, there are ways around that limitation if your receiver, or whatever system you’re using, doesn’t have HDMI inputs.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Mar 25, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> Just enjoy the games at mo loads of time until a new model arrives prob can complete 5 or 6 games by then and we got yoshi next week if Yr into tht game


I mean, i do enjoy it. I mostly use it for mario kart 8 deluxe and fortnite, but a more powerful model, perhaps with a better screen for portable mode would have helped a lot from the start...


----------



## Windaga (Mar 25, 2019)

I wouldn't mind if they released a stronger, larger Switch - I think it makes perfect sense. I just hope they also release some kind of powered dock that's compatible with older Switch models. Or if the update itself is actually the dock, and the two new models are just size and QoL updates, like Bluetooth audio, a built in microphone, more comfortable joycons, etc .


----------



## Rahkeesh (Mar 25, 2019)

Something whatever said:


> The dock would still need to be included otherwise we would get brand confusion (“they said you could play it on the tv!”),



You'd think that not including a dock or removable controllers would get the point across. I'll admit they need as bold a name as the 2DS though.



> and having joy cons locked into the switch prevents any ability to replace or buy new joy cons -something Nintendo would definitely want consumers to do.



Why stop at just replacing the joy-cons when you can make them replace the entire system? See the 3DS crappy c-pads or DS lite shoulder buttons.


----------



## KiiWii (Mar 25, 2019)

I would like to see:

Full 1080p or higher in portable.
Bigger screen.
In game chat, properly.
Wireless HDMI (no more dock)
Bigger joycons.
Customisable joycons (layout of buttons/stick etc)
N64 / GC / Wii VC native.

/I wish


----------



## bowser (Mar 25, 2019)

If they make a bigger Switch it will make all current joy cons and Labo instantly useless. Not to mention heavy since the current one already isn't too light and hurts my hands after a while.

They'll probably make a more powerful Switch with the same form factor.


----------



## Kubas_inko (Mar 25, 2019)

KiiWii said:


> I would like to see:
> 
> Full 1080p or higher in portable.
> Bigger screen.
> ...


Wireless HDMI would be horrible. Just imagine the latency.
1080p - battery


----------



## KiiWii (Mar 25, 2019)

Kubas_inko said:


> Wireless HDMI would be horrible. Just imagine the latency.
> 1080p - battery



Yeah I suppose :-/


----------



## DANTENDO (Mar 25, 2019)

bowser said:


> If they make a bigger Switch it will make all current joy cons and Labo instantly useless. Not to mention heavy since the current one already isn't too light and hurts my hands after a while.
> 
> They'll probably make a more powerful Switch with the same form factor.


I don't kno why Yr hands hurt while holding the switch I've seen you throw Mario with no issues


----------



## huma_dawii (Mar 25, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> NINTENDO ARE YOU LISTENING WE NEED A DIGITAL OUT OPTICAL PORT


I know!!! We need that I need to output the sound thru hdmi and other kind of output...

Also we need LAN port.


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Mar 25, 2019)

The Switch is already relatively budget friendly. So, seeing a budget option is unlikely in my mind. Although, an upgraded model would certainly be nice. But not make the original obsolete.


----------



## huma_dawii (Mar 25, 2019)

KiiWii said:


> I would like to see:
> 
> Full 1080p or higher in portable.
> Bigger screen.
> ...





Kubas_inko said:


> Wireless HDMI would be horrible. Just imagine the latency.
> 1080p - battery




This is something I think it's actually coming, it was rumored for the NX way before it launched.

Don't worry about lag of any kind, as this technology is the same as the Wii U Gamepad video codecs and stuff... basically is that technology built in a dongle you connect to the TV making this a wireless display. 

I wouldn't discard the possibility specially when Nintendo already has patents for it.


----------



## Kubas_inko (Mar 25, 2019)

huma_dawii said:


> This is something I think it's actually coming, it was rumored for the NX way before it launched.
> 
> Don't worry about lag of any kind, as this technology is the same as the Wii U Gamepad video codecs and stuff... basically is that technology built in a dongle you connect to the TV making this a wireless display.
> 
> I wouldn't discard the possibility specially when Nintendo already has patents for it.


Wii U gamepad had a noticeable lag (at least I was able to notice it) but a really small one. But with wireless HDMI, I don't think your hands would happy if you had to hold your switch as a gamepad. You would also still need to charge it.


----------



## huma_dawii (Mar 25, 2019)

Kubas_inko said:


> Wii U gamepad had a noticeable lag (at least I was able to notice it) but a really small one. But with wireless HDMI, I don't think your hands would happy if you had to hold your switch as a gamepad...



It did not have lag, you probable played like 20 feet away from 
your TV xD

There are tons of videos on YouTube stating that in some cases even the Gamepad video was faster and responsive than some people Tvs.

http://nintendotoday.com/wii-u-gamepad-lag-test/


----------



## bowser (Mar 25, 2019)

Kubas_inko said:


> Wii U gamepad had a noticeable lag (at least I was able to notice it) but a really small one. But with wireless HDMI, I don't think your hands would happy if you had to hold your switch as a gamepad. You would also still need to charge it.



You have to put your TV in game mode to get rid of the lag.


----------



## Veho (Mar 25, 2019)

Rahkeesh said:


> You'd think that not including a dock or removable controllers would get the point across. I'll admit they need as bold a name as the 2DS though.


They need to really hammer home the point that it can't _switch_ between modes (handheld -- home console), and is instead stuck in just one mode... So instead of Switch they should call it... 

*Nintendo Stuck.*


----------



## Axido (Mar 25, 2019)

Chary said:


> I can't wait for the New Switch XL Color SP Plus & Knuckles.


I guess I'm gonna need a new signature then.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Mar 25, 2019)

I don't trust it just because WSJ's initials are too close to SJW's.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Mar 25, 2019)

Dr.Hacknik said:


> The Switch is already relatively budget friendly. So, seeing a budget option is unlikely in my mind. Although, an upgraded model would certainly be nice. But not make the original obsolete.


Relatively budget friendly? Considering they charge an insane amount for a plastic with an hdmi and usb ports? What about the insane price of both joycons? The switch is anything but budget friendly, especially when you also want to get a few games with it.


----------



## geodeath (Mar 25, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Well, going from a fairly significant underclock to an overclock would actually make quite a bit of difference, but again there's the problem of cooling solution.  Plus battery life concerns.  Unless they go stationary with the "Switch Pro," which would seemingly defeat the purpose of Switch to begin with.  Lots of reasons to doubt this is actually going to be a thing.



I have been saying since the switch's launch, that it made more sense to have one more powerful version for 'home' use and one less powerful for playing on the go, without the malarkey of removable joycons and so on. They would substitute the stupid joycons (for home play they are ridiculous, they do not even provide a charging method) for the pro controller and instead of the screen and battery, you could get the extra juice. If not for the same price, for a little bit more, including the savings from the parts you do not use.
It makes complete sense. I do not play mobile, at all, never. My switch is underpowered to compete at home, for the main reason of being able to be played mobile. Even docked, it's a tablet processor. It would make more sense to have an X2 from the beginning (if not even better), then X1 on the portable. Then games are profile'd differently between the 2 versions aka Xbox One vs Xbox One X. This way, the people who care about gaming on the go, can take one over the other or even both.

This does not defeat the purpose of the switch at all. Games could still 'continue' on the mobile device after putting the 'pro' to sleep, much like viber can continue a call from the desktop to the mobile when heading out. Games could autosave their state and use the network as a resuming point or whatever.

I mean, there are mobile phones more powerful than the Switch now, and its only 2 years old.

But Nintendo love to sell the same hardware 10 times in each generation, so not impressed or surprised at all if thats the case.


----------



## James310 (Mar 25, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> Mayb anyone who bought the original switch and can send in proof by receipt nintendo could offer a 25 percent discount on the new model


GameStop almost always does a upgrade trade in deal , I got my New 3ds XL preorder at $90 when I traded in my regular 3ds during that deal, they will likely do the same for any future Switch upgrades for limited time...


----------



## Stwert (Mar 25, 2019)

Kubas_inko said:


> Wireless HDMI would be horrible. Just imagine the latency.
> 1080p - battery



You can actually get wireless HDMI without latency issues. Though considering this tech as a stand-alone option costs upwards of £250/$330, I doubt we’ll see Nintendo using it for Switch.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Mar 25, 2019)

“...replacing the 3DS...”
*I just finally got one after 8 years got one and they’re ending support, fuck my life.*
Wouldn’t take too long for them to end online support, so we have to get WiimmfiNID.

I just hope the budget-version has online support and most basic features intact unlike the Wii Mini.


----------



## anhminh (Mar 25, 2019)

It funny that people assume the budget Switch will be smaller when in reality that would never be the case. Cutting of the dock wouldn't save that much money and reduce size mean they have to remake whole design to fit everything in smaller case while still keep all the function intact. It's hillarious that they think it even come with better battery, what a joke.


----------



## DANTENDO (Mar 25, 2019)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> “...replacing the 3DS...”
> 
> *I just finally got one after 8 years got one and they’re ending support, fuck my life.*


8 years worth of games you should never get bored


----------



## anhminh (Mar 25, 2019)

anhminh said:


> It funny that people assume the budget Switch will be smaller when in reality that would never be the case. Cutting of the dock wouldn't save that much money and reduce size mean they have to remake whole design to fit everything in smaller case while still keep all the function intact. It's hillarious that they think it even come with better battery, what a joke.



Edit: I though this was release on Weekly Shounen Jump magazine from the abbreviated :lol


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 25, 2019)

While I will wait at least until one of the emissions/product testing houses, patents or something leaks I will not believing Nintendo's older statements of no hardware revisions.



DANTENDO said:


> 8 years worth of games you should never get bored


This is 8 years of 3ds games though and 3ds has no games.


----------



## Techjunky90 (Mar 25, 2019)

Tell us something we do not already know. It's only logical that Nintendo would release a revision, aka mariko. It's also logical for Nintendo to copy what Sony did with the Vita, make a non portable version, no screen, no battery, no dock etc. which would bring the price down a lot.


----------



## DANTENDO (Mar 25, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> This is 8 years of 3ds games though and 3ds has no games.


if has no games why after 8 years are you still active in a nintendo based forum


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 25, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> if has no games why after 8 years are you still active in a nintendo based forum


Because the GBA and DS did have games, and we have nice discussions on systems that do have games.


----------



## huma_dawii (Mar 25, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> Because the GBA and DS did have games, and we have nice discussions on systems that do have games.


I hope you're kidding when you say 3DS has no games.....


----------



## DANTENDO (Mar 25, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> Because the GBA and DS did have games, and we have nice discussions on systems that do have games.


yr probably the only gamer in this forum who thinks tht the 3ds was bad then


----------



## Kubas_inko (Mar 25, 2019)

Wrong quote. Sorry


FAST6191 said:


> Because the GBA and DS did have games, and we have nice discussions on systems that do have games.


3DS is the best handheld ever because you can play any nintendo handheld games on it and some from home consoles as well


----------



## twin snakes (Mar 25, 2019)

It will definitely happen, the console is in its third year, and I am surprising bt the fact that there are none rumour till now.
There will be a new Switch with ‘improved stability’ enhancement


----------



## Rahkeesh (Mar 25, 2019)

huma_dawii said:


> I hope you're kidding when you say 3DS has no games.....



If you don't love RPGs the native offerings are slim pickings after Nintendo titles.

Granted it plays so many other system's games quite well. And the Vita is truly desolate by compare.


----------



## KHANV1CT (Mar 25, 2019)

So did Nintendo just checkmate the jailbreaking community?


----------



## spotanjo3 (Mar 25, 2019)

Kubas_inko said:


> Wrong quote. Sorry
> 
> 3DS is the best handheld ever because you can play any nintendo handheld games on it and some from home consoles as well



To me, 3DS is the ugly design and dont liked two screens at all. That's why I never bought it at all. Don't have it. Nintendo Switch is the best handheld (lookalike) ever. I love its sleek and design.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Mar 25, 2019)

Just remove the [RUMOR] there from the title, Nintendo has always been like this, it was just a matter of time before they re-released the switch in 100 new flavours or something


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 25, 2019)

huma_dawii said:


> I hope you're kidding when you say 3DS has no games.....


I am quite serious.

Everything I liked about the GBA and DS vanished from the 3ds. When the 3ds was new I was still doing a retrospective on it all ( https://gbatemp.net/threads/links-to-various-gbatemp-features-over-the-years.352851/ *) and time and time again I looked to see what those making the GBA and DS as good as they were happened to be doing at that point. Usually not working on the 3ds, or giving the 3ds a token effort, was what I found.
I would maintain that if you played the GBA and DS you would not be missing out on much of anything by skipping the 3ds and but for the 3ds' ability to play DS games (GBA too if you fiddle a bit or buy a fancy DS flash cart) you could skip it in favour of the GBA and DS and miss nothing particularly interesting.

The homebrew scene for it was similarly lacklustre -- IOS dropping (and then android gobbling that up) which killed off the remaining parts of the DS and PSP homebrew scenes seemingly meant that nobody moved onto the 3ds as there were better choices for portable devices at that point (sad really as I am not a fan of the monetisation options pursued and controls of the phones, so much so that I don't have one).

It is not the first time I have mentioned the weakness of the 3ds, and it is similarly not the first time people have tried to call me out for such a statement. To this day though nobody has been able to make a list of things I should play else I would be missing out having come up through the GBA and DS. When the DS was rising up I generally noted it had most of what made the GBA special but gave it an extra bit of polish and some more modern standards. I did not get that, or some kind of radical departure that would have otherwise made it worthwhile, from the 3ds.

When talking about Nintendo's home consoles I often mention an informal test I do for them. That being if you had that as your sole console would you have experienced the gameplay styles of the day? The gamecube came close enough that it would mainly be the PS2's utter dominance that generation that knocks it down if it is done at all, after that we are back to the 16 bit era and older. For the 3ds I don't know that I would raise the Vita up against it, though it did have some interesting ideas and I can see it being something of an overlooked device in years to come similar to maybe the Saturn today, but while I said something like it above about the DS games compared to the 3ds library I would go it again here.

*if I had to summarise my general approach it would be that I don't give a damn about Nintendo's own franchises, save perhaps for Advance Wars and Starfy (both of which had no 3ds entry). You can find a list of the sorts of things that interested me about the GBA and DS (and some other consoles) on that thread. Did not get that from the 3ds. If you did care about Nintendo first party efforts (which does seem to be their main fanbase these days) then maybe if it is your only pokemon mario mario kart fix but it was not at all uncommon to find people that did the GBA and DS whilst ignoring such things and had a great time.

This is why I say the 3ds has no games, and about the only reason to own one is if you enjoy the form factor of it over the DS, DS lite, DSi, DSi XL (or GBA family if you are going that way) and can deal with the downsides of running code on it. I am not sure why anybody would enjoy the form factor but between hand size, eye quality and the like I can write that off as personal preference easily enough.


----------



## SkittleDash (Mar 25, 2019)

Nintendo, if you actually release a upgraded model and release "exclusives" for it... Oh boy...


----------



## Stwert (Mar 25, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> This is 8 years of 3ds games though and 3ds has no games.




No...games???


Mario 3D Land, NSMB 2, Zelda, Zelda, Zelda, Mario Kart, Luigi’s Mansion 1 & 2, Metroid Samus Returns, Animal Crossing, Pokemon(s), Super Smash Bros, Monster Hunter, Kid Icarus, Donkey Kong Country Returns, Mario Maker, Kirby(s), Xenoblade, Resident Evil Revelations, Mario Golf, Mario Tennis.


I could go on, and on, and on, and....


That’s before we even get to DS compatibility. Not to mention hacking it and playing 40 odd years worth of retro games.


No games? No games? The 3DS is one of the best handhelds ever for games.


But, each to their own. If it’s not your cup of tea, don’t drink it.


----------



## DANTENDO (Mar 25, 2019)

Stwert said:


> No...games???
> 
> 
> Mario 3D Land, NSMB 2, Zelda, Zelda, Zelda, Mario Kart, Luigi’s Mansion 1 & 2, Metroid Samus Returns, Animal Crossing, Pokemon(s), Super Smash Bros, Monster Hunter, Kid Icarus, Donkey Kong Country Returns, Mario Maker, Kirby(s), Xenoblade, Resident Evil Revelations, Mario Golf, Mario Tennis.
> ...


yep the 3ds will go down in history as the first great 3d handheld


----------



## x65943 (Mar 25, 2019)

Stwert said:


> No...games???
> 
> 
> Mario 3D Land, NSMB 2, Zelda, Zelda, Zelda, Mario Kart, Luigi’s Mansion 1 & 2, Metroid Samus Returns, Animal Crossing, Pokemon(s), Super Smash Bros, Monster Hunter, Kid Icarus, Donkey Kong Country Returns, Mario Maker, Kirby(s), Xenoblade, Resident Evil Revelations, Mario Golf, Mario Tennis.
> ...


No matter how good a system was, its critics will claim it had "no games".

It usually means they never owned one and bothered to figure out what was available.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Mar 25, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> If Nintendo does that (exclusive games for the enhanced version ) it will shoot themselves in the foot and loose a shit ton of customers. We all know why Sega in the end failed



Did they loose a shit ton of customers by having DSi or N3DS exclusives? Nope.


----------



## Stwert (Mar 25, 2019)

x65943 said:


> No matter how good a system was, its critics will claim it had "no games".
> 
> It usually means they never owned one and bothered to figure out what was available.



That’s so very true. I’ve lost count of how many people, including journalists, who lambasted the Wii U as a failure with a lack of games. 

I’ll grant you, it was a bit light on 3rd party support. But I did and still do love my Wii U, it had more than it’s fair share of stunning games.


----------



## x65943 (Mar 25, 2019)

D34DL1N3R said:


> Did they loose a shit ton of customers by having DSi or N3DS exclusives? Nope.


I think that's because they were smart about it and made very few exclusives.

If they released a mario or zelda exclusive they would draw a lot of hate.



Stwert said:


> That’s so very true. I’ve lost count of how many people, including journalists, who lambasted the Wii U as a failure with a lack of games.
> 
> I’ll grant you, it was a bit light on 3rd party support. But I did and still do love my Wii U, it had more than it’s fair share of stunning games.



To be fair, the wiiu is probably the one console I have to agree had very few games. I had mine since 2014 and got a lot of playtime out of it - but most hours were spent in only 3 games Smash, Zelda BOTW and Mario Kart 8


----------



## kumikochan (Mar 25, 2019)

D34DL1N3R said:


> Did they loose a shit ton of customers by having DSi or N3DS exclusives? Nope.


wich exclusives ? That one exclusive ? Don't twist my words please. I was talking about all newer 3th party games and others being exclusive to that platform. That is like comparing one apple with a whole basket of apples so that's a dumb comparison. I'm talking about the same way Sega did it so don't twist what i said in to something else entirely


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Mar 25, 2019)

x65943 said:


> I think that's because they were smart about it and made very few exclusives.
> 
> If they released a mario or zelda exclusive they would draw a lot of hate.



That I do agree with. Pretty sure they wouldn't do that.



kumikochan said:


> wich exclusives ? That one exclusive ? Don't twist my words please. I was talking about all newer 3th party games and others being exclusive to that platform. That is like comparing one apple with a whole basket of apples so that's a dumb comparison



I twisted absolutely nothing. There were many more than just one exclusive even if the majority were shovelware, plus there was the SNES VC support. Don't come back later to "amend" what you said into something else, then act like a douche and blame someone else for your lack of clarity and basically call them stupid. Thanks. Have a good day.


----------



## kumikochan (Mar 25, 2019)

D34DL1N3R said:


> That I do agree with. Pretty sure they wouldn't do that.
> 
> 
> 
> I twisted absolutely nothing. There were many more than just one exclusive even if the majority were shovelware, plus there was the SNES VC support. Don't come back later to "amend" what you said into something else, then act like a douche and blame someone else for your lack of clarity and basically call them stupid. Thanks. Have a good day.


No those systems were never comparable to the 32x or mega cd and the sega saturn launching basically at the same time the mega cd and 32x. No, just stop. It ain't comparable. No you're stupid for even claiming the N3DS was exactly the same as those systems and then you have the audacity to call me stupid ? Lol. If you do want to call me stupid then please do explain to me how what Sega did is exactly the same as with the N3ds en DSi ?????


----------



## CrossOut (Mar 25, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> Those enhanced systems didn't have exclusives for them. If the rumors are true and Nintendo will go the exclusives route for that system, it will fail and we've seen this happen not once but multiple times in the past. Sega being the biggest example of that mistake. If you do that you will piss off millions of customers who bought your system in the first place. The customers you have at the beginning are your die hard fans and consumers and pissing those off, well we've seen how that worked out in the past


Yes i agree, if they go an exclusive route there will no doubt be a lot of persons who not like it. I will be interesting to see if anything comes of this. I'd say they will not do an exclusive route,only time will tell though.


----------



## kumikochan (Mar 25, 2019)

CrossOut said:


> Yes i agree, if they go an exclusive route there will no doubt be a lot of persons who not like it. I will be interesting to see if anything comes of this. I'd say they will not do an exclusive route,only time will tell though.


i'm also not saying they will and i hold high hope for that that they won't but yeah if they do, it will be bad


----------



## Teletron1 (Mar 25, 2019)

azoreseuropa said:


> To me, 3DS is the ugly design and dont liked two screens at all. That's why I never bought it at all. Don't have it. Nintendo Switch is the best handheld (lookalike) ever. I love its sleek and design.



depends on the games, ones that depend a lot on the mapping system keeps the gaming pace instead of flipping back and forth but also helps people who have terrible short term memories (like me) not get lost all the time, but in game combat mode and having weapons right there to quickly change on the fly is also fun ,  just got done playing Samus Returns that was 3DS at it's best  (the only thing I find annoying is after prolong play my thumb is killing me ,but I think I will pick up one of those grips, Can anyone recommend a good one?)


but dual screen was dedicated to the late 90's war gamer with the need of always looking at your mapping system 

originally the psp was also intended to act as the ps3 controller and to display the maps and other options but developers didn't want to spend the time implementing them


----------



## DANTENDO (Mar 25, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> I am quite serious.
> 
> Everything I liked about the GBA and DS vanished from the 3ds. When the 3ds was new I was still doing a retrospective on it all ( https://gbatemp.net/threads/links-to-various-gbatemp-features-over-the-years.352851/ *) and time and time again I looked to see what those making the GBA and DS as good as they were happened to be doing at that point. Usually not working on the 3ds, or giving the 3ds a token effort, was what I found.
> I would maintain that if you played the GBA and DS you would not be missing out on much of anything by skipping the 3ds and but for the 3ds' ability to play DS games (GBA too if you fiddle a bit or buy a fancy DS flash cart) you could skip it in favour of the GBA and DS and miss nothing particularly interesting.
> ...


with the amount of posts youve made and the length of them it beggars belief how you hav time to complete a game


----------



## CrossOut (Mar 25, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> i'm also not saying they will and i hold high hope for that that they won't but yeah if they do, it will be bad


On the other hand there are persons like me who do not have a Nintendo Switch and if there will be an enhanced edition i would consider getting that one.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Mar 25, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> wich exclusives ? That one exclusive ? Don't twist my words please. I was talking about all newer 3th party games and others being exclusive to that platform. That is like comparing one apple with a whole basket of apples so that's a dumb comparison





kumikochan said:


> No those systems were never comparable to the 32x or mega cd and the sega saturn launching basically at the same time the mega cd and 32x. No, just stop. It ain't comparable. No you're stupid for even claiming the N3DS was exactly the same as those systems and then you have the audacity to call me stupid ? Lol. If you do want to call me stupid then please do explain to me how what Sega did is exactly the same as with the N3ds en DSi ?????



When did I ever call you stupid? Never. I said you were being a douche for calling ME stupid. And then you called me stupid AGAIN in your last post. On top of that, when did I ever mention a single thing about 32x, Mega CD, or Saga Saturn?

You're delusional. Seeing and injecting things that aren't even there. "GBATemp Psycho!" was certainly fitting for yourself.


----------



## Zumoly (Mar 25, 2019)

I think I know why they're doing it. Most big games run like crap with the current version (optimization or weak hardware? Beats me!). On the bright side, some of them do better while docked. 
I'm guessing they'll increase the Ram and most likely change some of the compromising component (looking at you Nvidia).


----------



## kumikochan (Mar 25, 2019)

D34DL1N3R said:


> When did I ever call you stupid? Never. I said you were being a douche for calling ME stupid. And then you called me stupid AGAIN in your last post. On top of that, when did I ever mention a single thing about 32x, Mega CD, or Saga Saturn?
> 
> You're delusional. Seeing and injecting things that aren't even there. "GBATemp Psycho!" was certainly fitting for yourself.


I did, my post was about that. Every post i made in here was comparing it to Sega so eum you replied to that with the N3DS this and the DSI that and i asked how the hell that is comparable with the 32x, mega cd and sega saturn because in every single post i was comparing with Sega. Next time read properly before commenting to something and then acting like i didn't say anything about that. Reaaaaad before commenting


----------



## CrossOut (Mar 25, 2019)

Zumoly said:


> I think I know why they're doing it. Most big games run like crap with the current version (optimization or weak hardware? Beats me!). On the bright side, some of them do better while docked.
> I'm guessing they'll increase the Ram and most likely change some of the compromising component (looking at you Nvidia).


Exactly! The enhanced Xbox One and PS4 do help with framerate in most games so it would be a good reason to do one. The new Nintendo 3ds for example loads games a lot faster too.


----------



## Kubas_inko (Mar 25, 2019)

Stwert said:


> No...games???
> 
> 
> Mario 3D Land, NSMB 2, Zelda, Zelda, Zelda, Mario Kart, Luigi’s Mansion 1 & 2, Metroid Samus Returns, Animal Crossing, Pokemon(s), Super Smash Bros, Monster Hunter, Kid Icarus, Donkey Kong Country Returns, Mario Maker, Kirby(s), Xenoblade, Resident Evil Revelations, Mario Golf, Mario Tennis.
> ...


You can also say it this way:
You can play GB, GBA, GBC, DS, DSi, NES, SNES, 3DS games. That's "official" support.
And then come all the other emulators.


----------



## Wolfy (Mar 25, 2019)

Frexxos said:


> Cant wait for titles like “only available for Switch XL-i Models with advanced Joycon Motion Plus Deluxe“
> 
> Hope my hacked switch will run everything they will release. And I hope far more the new models are hackable...
> 
> I think there is no need for other models...



Eh, the problem is that the hardware vulnerability that was so easily exploited will most likely be patched out for the newer models, so there's little chance such an easy exploit will just happen to be found. Think about other consoles where it took wayyyy longer to find an entrypoint as well, not just the exploit.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Mar 25, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> I did, my post was about that. Every post i made in here was comparing it to Sega so eum you replied to that with the N3DS this and the DSI that and i asked how the hell that is comparable with the 32x, mega cd and sega saturn because in every single post i was comparing with Sega. Next time read properly before commenting to something and then acting like i didn't say anything about that. Reaaaaad before commenting



"If Nintendo does that (exclusive games for the enhanced version ) it will shoot themselves in the foot and loose a shit ton of customers. We all know why Sega in the end failed"

You mentioned Sega, sure. But was there something wrong with a comparison to the DSi and N3DS exclusives AS WELL AS Sega? Because you seem to be oddly overly upset about it, and because you WERE talking about "exclusive games for the enhanced version" after all. Does adding to a conversation and making new argument points upset you THAT much? Plus you're still accusing me of making comparisons that I never made and are flying off the handle about it. YOU are comparing Sega, not me.

You want to make comments about reading? Here's one for ya.... reading doesn't help much when there's a lack of reading comprehension skills you're obviously missing. Also, there's still the calling me stupid several times that you never touched base with, after accusing me of it.

There are doctors that can help you. Remember that this is just one day, not the whole of your life. I'm sure you'll make it through. Stay positive!!! Big hugs!!!


----------



## kumikochan (Mar 25, 2019)

D34DL1N3R said:


> "If Nintendo does that (exclusive games for the enhanced version ) it will shoot themselves in the foot and loose a shit ton of customers. We all know why Sega in the end failed"
> 
> You mentioned Sega, sure. But was there something wrong with a comparison to the DSi and N3DS exclusives AS WELL AS Sega? Because you seem to be oddly overly upset about it, and because you WERE talking about "exclusive games for the enhanced version" after all. Does adding to a conversation and making new argument points upset you THAT much? Plus you're still accusing me of making comparisons that I never made and are flying off the handle about it. YOU are comparing Sega, not me.
> 
> ...


Everybody knows what happened with Sega so it was quite clear i was talking about the 32x and mega cd and the saturn. I really don't get how you could fail to notice that so no what you commented had nothing to do with my original comment hence why i asked how is that comparable wich it clearly isn't. I explained to you multiple times now already that i was talking about that but you keep on nagging and nagging. I'm pretty sure my reading comprehession is quite okay that i do understand what you commented but you fail to notice that i was talking about the 32X, sega cd and the saturn.  I think you should do a bit more about your reading comprehension than i need to do.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 25, 2019)

Stwert said:


> No...games???
> 
> 
> Mario 3D Land, NSMB 2, Zelda, Zelda, Zelda, Mario Kart, Luigi’s Mansion 1 & 2, Metroid Samus Returns, Animal Crossing, Pokemon(s), Super Smash Bros, Monster Hunter, Kid Icarus, Donkey Kong Country Returns, Mario Maker, Kirby(s), Xenoblade, Resident Evil Revelations, Mario Golf, Mario Tennis.
> ...



So a bunch of Nintendo first party efforts, largely the same as all that came before it, I mostly do not care for and was not the sort of thing that made the GBA and DS what they were. What few devs remained for the 3ds also seemed content to pump out mediocre efforts as well -- ignore the graphics and would bravely default have done much of anything for the 16 bit era?

I was not impressed with the 3ds emulators either. Most of those were so so ports of other things, and lacked any of the polish and such of the GBA and DS efforts. Ultimately "slightly better SNES emulation" is about all it has over the DS and if you had a PSP at the time then even that is dubious. I did cover the backwards compatibility in a later post but at that point we are looking at whether the 3ds brings anything new to the table, and I am content to write it off unless people do enjoy the form factor. Skip the 3ds library and you will not particularly miss out on any new gameplay styles or masterpieces of a given gameplay style (some might say Zelda but give me the dpad patches for the DS efforts, or even GB, GBC and even Minish Cap after a fashion and I will take them in preference to between worlds). Coming in completely cold to handhelds and I could see a debate after a fashion, similarly if you were completely unaware of Nintendo's general take on gaming and wanted to do a bit of an exploration and also could not sort a home console to play with.

If you like it then so it goes, however when people point at the 3ds as some kind of bastion of gaming greatness I look and instead only see a slide into mediocrity that mirrored their home console efforts went in for a few generations earlier. If someone wanted to point at the 3ds and say "that's how you do a handheld" I would have to question that when the GBA and DS will cast a far longer shadow and probably be a far better example to follow.



DANTENDO said:


> with the amount of posts youve made and the length of them it beggars belief how you hav time to complete a game


It is not the first time I have had to defend my position that the 3ds is happily ignored and you will not end up worse for it. A such I have most of my thoughts here reasonably well formed and just have to dash them out.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Mar 25, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> Everybody knows what happened with Sega so it was quite clear i was talking about the 32x and mega cd and the saturn. I really don't get how you could fail to notice that so no what you commented had nothing to do with my original comment hence why i asked how is that comparable wich it clearly isn't. I explained to you multiple times now already that i was talking about that but you keep on nagging and nagging.



When someone mentions "exclusive games for the enhanced version" in a Switch topic on a primarily Nintendo forum, then says that the DSi and N3DS are non-relatable to the original comment....






Again, it's fine if YOU were specifically referring to Sega. However, I ADDED to the conversation to include the DSi and N3DS. Why do you have such a strong & negative reaction to adding to the conversation? It was quite clear I was talking about the DSi and N3DS. I really don't get how you could fail to notice that. I explained to you multiple times now already that I was talking about that but you keep on nagging and nagging. Are you done yet? Might want to move your bed away from the wall as I think you bumped your head pretty hard this morning.


----------



## matias3ds (Mar 25, 2019)

The question is when will it be anounced ?


----------



## kumikochan (Mar 25, 2019)

D34DL1N3R said:


> When someone mentions "exclusive games for the enhanced version" in a Switch topic on a primarily Nintendo forum, then says that the DSi and N3DS are non-relatable to the original comment....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, let me explain my comment again. Because for somebody who speaks English natively you surely the fuck can't understand anything. I never claimed Nintendo will go that route but i said if Nintendo will do the same as Sega did (32x, mega cd, saturn) then that will surely fail and piss of a lot of consumers. You commented towards that with the 3DS didn't fail with the N3DS or de DS with the DSI wich i replied to '' how is that comparable with the 32x, mega cd or saturn ??? I'm still waiting for that. Do something about your reading comprehension okay before constantly nagging and nagging about the same thing wich doesn't have ANYTHING to do with what i said. Anyway you're on the ignore list now since it clear you're quite dumb or trolling wich i both don't have any patience for


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Mar 25, 2019)

Stwert said:


> A hardware revision from Nintendo? I’m calling bullcrap on this, there’s absolutely no precedent for this kind of thing from Nintendo whatsoever.
> 
> 
> Well, unless you count the NES-101, SNS-101, Gameboy Pocket, Gameboy Light, Gameboy Colour, Gameboy Advance SP, Gameboy Micro, DS Lite, DSi, DSi XL, 3DS XL, 2DS, 2DS XL, New 3DS.....
> ...


& knuckles


----------



## DANTENDO (Mar 25, 2019)

matias3ds said:


> The question is when will it be anounced ?


When we'll see a trailer of metroid prime 4


----------



## osaka35 (Mar 25, 2019)

not sure if they'll drop at the same time, but my guess for the two are the same as I've been guessing: cheaper version with attached joycons and none of the fancy features needed for kid-friendly games. have to push the new pokemon game at kids, dontcha know. maybe even a clamshell design, or just smaller screen. will still work in a dock, or with it's own smaller dock.

also, remodeled normal version that's been streamlined and various tweaks and needed things added. I'm thinking more ds to dslite than 3ds to new 3ds. A new dock, remodeled joycons, better screen or battery life, slight boost in power through better heat management allowing for less under-clocking. this is going to *look* different rather than be 1.5x powerful.


----------



## Deleted_413010 (Mar 25, 2019)

Chary said:


> I can't wait for the New Switch XL Color SP Plus & Knuckles.



LOL...if that happens i'll let you tell me "i told you so". Nintendo just makes a "NEW" line of all future products starting from the 3DS and going forward. That seems to be what's happening if this claim is true.


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Mar 25, 2019)

DeslotlCL said:


> Relatively budget friendly? Considering they charge an insane amount for a plastic with an hdmi and usb ports? What about the insane price of both joycons? The switch is anything but budget friendly, especially when you also want to get a few games with it.


Looks like someone wants to complain about minor details. I guess not everyone can afford a small device at a price cheaper than the competition. There's not too much room to complain if you have a good amount of money to throw at it.


----------



## Stwert (Mar 25, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> So a bunch of Nintendo first party efforts, largely the same as all that came before it, I mostly do not care for and was not the sort of thing that made the GBA and DS what they were. What few devs remained for the 3ds also seemed content to pump out mediocre efforts as well -- ignore the graphics and would bravely default have done much of anything for the 16 bit era?
> 
> I was not impressed with the 3ds emulators either. Most of those were so so ports of other things, and lacked any of the polish and such of the GBA and DS efforts. Ultimately "slightly better SNES emulation" is about all it has over the DS and if you had a PSP at the time then even that is dubious. I did cover the backwards compatibility in a later post but at that point we are looking at whether the 3ds brings anything new to the table, and I am content to write it off unless people do enjoy the form factor. Skip the 3ds library and you will not particularly miss out on any new gameplay styles or masterpieces of a given gameplay style (some might say Zelda but give me the dpad patches for the DS efforts, or even GB, GBC and even Minish Cap after a fashion and I will take them in preference to between worlds). Coming in completely cold to handhelds and I could see a debate after a fashion, similarly if you were completely unaware of Nintendo's general take on gaming and wanted to do a bit of an exploration and also could not sort a home console to play with.
> 
> ...




Well it's like I said before my friend, each to their own. If you don't like it, that's perfectly fine, we're all entitled to our own opinions and nobody can argue with that. It's a personal thing to you, so nobody can say it's wrong.

However, if it were me, I would probably have said, the 3DS has no games which appeal to me. Rather than, it has no good games. Game quality is very subjective, as I'm sure you know all too well. While you may not like it, clearly millions of other people do, very much so.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Mar 25, 2019)

proffk said:


> It makes more sense for a revision because of the tegra vulnerability. No ones figured out how to xploit the switch models after july 2018 yet.



Keyword being yet.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Mar 25, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> Dude, let me explain my comment again. Because for somebody who speaks English natively you surely the fuck can't understand anything. I never claimed Nintendo will go that route but i said if Nintendo will do the same as Sega did (32x, mega cd, saturn) then that will surely fail and piss of a lot of consumers. You commented towards that with the 3DS didn't fail with the N3DS or de DS with the DSI wich i replied to '' how is that comparable with the 32x, mega cd or saturn ??? I'm still waiting for that. Do something about your reading comprehension okay before constantly nagging and nagging about the same thing wich doesn't have ANYTHING to do with what i said. Anyway you're on the ignore list now since it clear you're quite dumb or trolling wich i both don't have any patience for



Trolling? Who's the one who in every post is calling me stupid and dumb, started with the "reading" thing, flying off the handle, swearing, etc. etc.? If you can't accept the fact that others can add to a conversation, maybe the internet and forums aren't the best place for you. If you make a comment about Nintendo failing if they make games that would be exclusive for a new Switch, but fail to see any connection between Nintendos own products and how they handled exclusive games with them... that's on you. Doesn't matter one single bit if YOU were referring to Sega. I wasn't. Why is that such a huge deal for you and incredibly hard to understand? Is no one else allowed to add their thoughts or opinions? Get over yourself and off your high horse. Meltdown much?


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Mar 25, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> If Nintendo does that (exclusive games for the enhanced version ) it will shoot themselves in the foot and loose a shit ton of customers. We all know why Sega in the end failed



The difference between Nintendo and Sega was that Sega, in addition to their nonsense with the Genesis, also made 5th generation console that wasn't what people were necessarily looking for in a system at the time. Nintendo was putting Mario, Zelda, Donkey Kong, F-Zero, and a lot of their original games in 3D like we know it today as opposed to Mode7 or going classic SMT to try and appear to be "3D." Nintendo never released the SNES Playstation and the less said about bombing Dodongos and hoping to have lots of spaghetti to accompany the peace that all true warriors strive for, the better.


----------



## kumikochan (Mar 25, 2019)

Silent_Gunner said:


> The difference between Nintendo and Sega was that Sega, in addition to their nonsense with the Genesis, also made 5th generation console that wasn't what people were necessarily looking for in a system at the time. Nintendo was putting Mario, Zelda, Donkey Kong, F-Zero, and a lot of their original games in 3D like we know it today as opposed to Mode7 or going classic SMT to try and appear to be "3D." Nintendo never released the SNES Playstation and the less said about bombing Dodongos and hoping to have lots of spaghetti to accompany the peace that all true warriors strive for, the better.


i didn't say nintendo did the same thing but i'm just worried they'll do the same thing with this system and bring out a new one with exclusives that only work on the latter basically splitting the whole consumer base they have


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 25, 2019)

good news for people with lower budgets


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Mar 25, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> i didn't say nintendo did the same thing but i'm just worried they'll do the same thing with this system and bring out a new one with exclusives that only work on the latter basically splitting the whole consumer base they have



I'm aware that the post wasn't directed to me, but we're all in this conversation together. We're all allowed to jump in at any time with our own thoughts and opinions. That said....

Will you please just STOP?


----------



## kumikochan (Mar 25, 2019)

D34DL1N3R said:


> I'm aware that the post wasn't directed to me, but we're all in this conversation together. We're all allowed to jump in at any time with our own thoughts and opinions. That said....
> 
> Will you please just STOP?


ignore


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Mar 25, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> i didn't say nintendo did the same thing but i'm just worried they'll do the same thing with this system and bring out a new one with exclusives that only work on the latter basically splitting the whole consumer base they have



Well, that's the price of releasing a system with hardware that would be best be described as being a generation behind the current generation systems yet still capable of playing DOOM 4, Wolfenstein II (they couldn't port the first game as well?), Doom Eternal, and Mortal Kombat 11 because the games were built to be scalable to the Switch. That's one of the reasons the Switch still isn't replacing a PS4 in regards to a need for consoles (I would love for them to snatch up the Yakuza games as well, as that's one of the only games in addition to fighters that's keeping the PS4 in my entertainment center atm in the unlucky event my PC kicks the bucket again). I would hope that Nintendo, if they were to make a Switch 2 (because I can't see them getting anymore convenient and filling a hole in the market outside of MAYBE releasing a phone, because we _need _another competitor in that market, amirite?/s), would try to be competitive with a Ryzen 2 computationally and whatever graphics chip/solution they're using in the PS5 and the Xbox Two/Next/WindowsBox/Glorified Locked Down PC At This Point. 8-10 GB of RAM would also help in that department. If they could manage that, Nintendo could stand to reap benefits they haven't reaped for several console generations in terms of game selections, especially for remasters of games that'd be compatible (assuming that those are even a thing in the 9th generation of consoles if those PS5 rumors are anything to go off).


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Mar 25, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> ignore



Says the person who had already put me on the ignore list. There's no need for you to repeat yourself to everyone that has a different thought in their head than yourself. But but but... SEGA!!! But but but... 32X!!! I'm surprised you haven't added a "HILLARY!!!" or "OBAMA!!!" in there yet.


----------



## kumikochan (Mar 25, 2019)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Well, that's the price of releasing a system with hardware that would be best be described as being a generation behind the current generation systems yet still capable of playing DOOM 4, Wolfenstein II (they couldn't port the first game as well?), Doom Eternal, and Mortal Kombat 11 because the games were built to be scalable to the Switch. That's one of the reasons the Switch still isn't replacing a PS4 in regards to a need for consoles (I would love for them to snatch up the Yakuza games as well, as that's one of the only games in addition to fighters that's keeping the PS4 in my entertainment center atm in the unlucky event my PC kicks the bucket again). I would hope that Nintendo, if they were to make a Switch 2 (because I can't see them getting anymore convenient and filling a hole in the market outside of MAYBE releasing a phone, because we _need _another competitor in that market, amirite?/s), would try to be competitive with a Ryzen 2 computationally and whatever graphics chip/solution they're using in the PS5 and the Xbox Two/Next/WindowsBox/Glorified Locked Down PC At This Point. 8-10 GB of RAM would also help in that department. If they could manage that, Nintendo could stand to reap benefits they haven't reaped for several console generations in terms of game selections, especially for remasters of games that'd be compatible (assuming that those are even a thing in the 9th generation of consoles if those PS5 rumors are anything to go off).


I would also like that but only as a new generation system. I wouldn't want to see them release that now but more in 3-4 years time as a newer generation. A more power efficient switch that scales a bit better while still having the option to run the games on the older hardware is something i want for this generation since that wouldn't split up the consumer base and kick a lot of people in the nuts. I do get that not everyone would feel scammed if they did that but a lot of them would do. In the end it's their own fault for being behind in graphical power. Graphics and such are important and that has been a thing Nintendo fans have been telling them since the Wii days and they fail to listen every single time. So if they do feel that they're behind well it's because they didn't listen to their fans to begin with

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



D34DL1N3R said:


> Says the person who had already put me on the ignore list. There's no need for you to repeat yourself to everyone that has a different thought in their head that yourself. But but but... SEGA!!! But but but... 32X!!! I'm surprised you haven't added a "HILLARY!!!" or "OBAMA!!!" in there yet.


ignore


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 25, 2019)

I hope not, doesn't need any revisions at all. It's fine the way it is, only those who hate the Switch really want to see this happen.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Mar 25, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> I hope not, doesn't need any revisions at all. It's fine the way it is, only those who hate the Switch really want to see this happen.



So a person who would buy a Switch revision hates the Switch? I'm not sure how that works.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 25, 2019)

D34DL1N3R said:


> So a person who would buy a Switch revision hates the Switch? I'm not sure how that works.



No, but people who buy a revision are obviously dissatisfied with the current Switch, and clearly thinks that somehow a revision will make the experience magically more enjoyable.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Mar 25, 2019)

Dr.Hacknik said:


> Looks like someone wants to complain about minor details. I guess not everyone can afford a small device at a price cheaper than the competition. There's not too much room to complain if you have a good amount of money to throw at it.


There is no competition for the switch, there is no other portable like it, not even good gaming tablets that can play console level games. If you are talking about the sony and microsoft competetion, well, a ps4 or xbox are actually waaaaay cheaper than a switch, even their controllers are cheaper and are higher quality compared to those tiny joycons garbage.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



the_randomizer said:


> No, but people who buy a revision are obviously dissatisfied with the current Switch, and clearly thinks that somehow a revision will make the experience magically more enjoyable.


A switch with better perfomance would actually make the experience better. It is not always about the form factor, but the perfomance of the games it plays do affect the experience.


----------



## pitterpatter (Mar 25, 2019)

Stwert said:


> A hardware revision from Nintendo? I’m calling bullcrap on this, there’s absolutely no precedent for this kind of thing from Nintendo whatsoever.
> 
> Well, unless you count the NES-101, SNS-101, Gameboy Pocket, Gameboy Light, Gameboy Colour, Gameboy Advance SP, Gameboy Micro, DS Lite, DSi, DSi XL, 3DS XL, 2DS, 2DS XL, New 3DS.....
> 
> ...



You forgot the "New" 3DS XL: _ReCoded __358/2_ *Final Mix*


----------



## Stwert (Mar 25, 2019)

D34DL1N3R said:


> Says the person who had already put me on the ignore list. There's no need for you to repeat yourself to everyone that has a different thought in their head than yourself. But but but... SEGA!!! But but but... 32X!!! I'm surprised you haven't added a "HILLARY!!!" or "OBAMA!!!" in there yet.



I quite like my 32X....... for the handful of half decent games it’s got.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



the_randomizer said:


> No, but people who buy a revision are obviously dissatisfied with the current Switch, and clearly thinks that somehow a revision will make the experience magically more enjoyable.



They could easily release a more powerful Switch without really impacting the current model. Most games these days can/are designed to be scalable. So games will be released just as they always have, but a new more powerful piece of hardware could have higher resolution, better frame rates, higher quality textures and so on.

If you’re happy with the Switch as it is now, nothing would change for you. If you’d like a bit mor oomph, you get the higher specced system.


----------



## DANTENDO (Mar 25, 2019)

Stwert said:


> I quite like my 32X....... for the handful of half decent games it’s got.


i do miss the name of consoles with the numbers at the end what happened to the 128 and 256  did buy the 32x as big golf fan and got my moneys worth of 180 quid spent on it as put in huge hours on tht fred couples golf game


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 25, 2019)

DeslotlCL said:


> There is no competition for the switch, there is no other portable like it, not even good gaming tablets that can play console level games. If you are talking about the sony and microsoft competetion, well, a ps4 or xbox are actually waaaaay cheaper than a switch, even their controllers are cheaper and are higher quality compared to those tiny joycons garbage.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



And good luck finding a way to increase performance without increasing thermals and decreasing battery life.


----------



## pedro702 (Mar 25, 2019)

well they can just release a switch with cpu set at like 1.5 and gpu abit higher an a better battery and still use the same hardware and call it switch-I ir whatever and they wouldnt need to change anything due to switch being under-clocked becuase of battery life.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



the_randomizer said:


> No, but people who buy a revision are obviously dissatisfied with the current Switch, and clearly thinks that somehow a revision will make the experience magically more enjoyable.


n3dsx xl made gaming way more enjoyable for me, not for the enhanced games but bigger screen and* battery life*, heck a switch with unremovable joycons, a bigger battery life(5hour minimum imo) and such would be a great budget model like the 2ds all built for portable only mode, i would buy that tbh.


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Mar 25, 2019)

DeslotlCL said:


> There is no competition for the switch, there is no other portable like it, not even good gaming tablets that can play console level games. If you are talking about the sony and microsoft competetion, well, a ps4 or xbox are actually waaaaay cheaper than a switch, even their controllers are cheaper and are higher quality compared to those tiny joycons garbage


I've personally had no issues with the joycons. Yes they're expensive, but it makes sense they're very compacted controllers. To be fair, the Xbox one and PS4 have been here for a long time. Of course their value is way cheaper. That's basic economics. Now you can go and dislike the Switch all you want, but you're starting to come off as the type of person to shit on a console for dumb reasons.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Mar 25, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> No, but people who buy a revision are obviously dissatisfied with the current Switch, and clearly thinks that somehow a revision will make the experience magically more enjoyable.



I'm not dissatisfied because I don't own a Switch. But yes, an even mildly beefed up revision would in fact make the experience more enjoyable. I think the only people who would actually not like this are those that already own a Switch, not those that "hate" the Switch. If a person is already dissatisfied with or already hates the Switch, a revision would not make them buy one. I LIKE the Switch, hence why I've been waiting to see if there will in fact be a revision this year before I decide to buy one. Nothing to do with dissatisfaction with the current model. It's just being smart. Why buy the current when there might be a better model coming?



pitterpatter said:


> You forgot the "New" 3DS XL: _ReCoded __358/2_ *Final Mix*



Not only did they forget that, but also Sega's entire console lineup. Lmao.



Stwert said:


> I quite like my 32X....... for the handful of half decent games it’s got.



I never said anything negative about the 32X.


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 25, 2019)

Havnt they been saying this for a long time now? I guess they will be right at some point but until official announcements I just ignore them.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Mar 25, 2019)

Joe88 said:


> Havnt they been saying this for a long time now? I guess they will be right at some point but until official announcements I just ignore them.



Pretty much this. I'm holding off to see if there's any announcement. If there's nothing official by November I'll just buy the current model. If a revision comes out later...oh well.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 25, 2019)

I'd love to see them trying to beef up the processor while keeping temps down and battery life more than it is right now. Dollars to donuts it'll be a cold day in hell.


----------



## pedro702 (Mar 25, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> I'd love to see them trying to beef up the processor while keeping temps down and battery life more than it is right now. Dollars to donuts it'll be a cold day in hell.


a 5 hour battery switch with higher clock speed would already be a pro model and all they need is to make the back abit bigger to put a bigger battery and lock the cpu a bit higher and cheap new model for them xl.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 25, 2019)

pedro702 said:


> a 5 hour battery switch with higher clock speed would already be a pro model and all they need is to make the back abit bigger to put a bigger battery and lock the cpu a bit higher and cheap new model for them xl.



And that would increase price too. People bitch enough as it is with the 300 dollar price tag.


----------



## pedro702 (Mar 25, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> And that would increase price too. People bitch enough as it is with the 300 dollar price tag.


they could probably lower the switch base model to like 250 and make the "new2 one release at 300 imo.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 25, 2019)

pedro702 said:


> they could probably lower the switch base model to like 250 and make the "new2 one release at 300 imo.



IDK, I don't think it's worth doing, Switch is doing well as it is, I fail to see the necessity of a new model.


----------



## AkikoKumagara (Mar 25, 2019)

D34DL1N3R said:


> Did they loose a shit ton of customers by having DSi or N3DS exclusives? Nope.



No, but they alienated people who supported their platforms before they were even dead.



the_randomizer said:


> I hope not, doesn't need any revisions at all. It's fine the way it is, only those who hate the Switch really want to see this happen.



I don't hate the Switch. I'd like a cheaper variant without the features I don't care as much about, though. You can't lump everyone into one group like that realistically. Similarly to how you're reacting to this, I thought the 2DS was silly at first, but it found its niche and turned out to be alright in the end.


----------



## pedro702 (Mar 25, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> IDK, I don't think it's worth doing, Switch is doing well as it is, I fail to see the necessity of a new model.


revisions is when the console is selling well, not when its dropping so they can sell even more like n3dsxl,2ds,dsi and so on, but yeah i would get a more powerful switch or a budget model for portability only with fixed joycons and better battery imo, i only play switch in handheld mode so that would be ideal to me.


----------



## donaldgx (Mar 25, 2019)

a "portable-only" switch hmm if the price is right maybe maybe.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 25, 2019)

pedro702 said:


> revisions is when the console is selling well, not when its dropping so they can sell even more like n3dsxl,2ds,dsi and so on, but yeah i would get a more powerful switch or a budget model for portability only with fixed joycons and better battery imo, i only play switch in handheld mode so that would be ideal to me.



IMO the difference in games' experience will be negligible at best *shrug* oh well.


----------



## fst312 (Mar 25, 2019)

I don’t think this would even sell well especially for people that already bought more than one switch. I never over clocked my switch games and if that’s all this does, it’s not worth it. Nintendo should not discontinue the 3ds over the switch, if they do, it should be for a different handheld system, switch is already a handheld system but it’s not the same thing.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Mar 25, 2019)

Dr.Hacknik said:


> I've personally had no issues with the joycons. Yes they're expensive, but it makes sense they're very compacted controllers. To be fair, the Xbox one and PS4 have been here for a long time. Of course their value is way cheaper. That's basic economics. Now you can go and dislike the Switch all you want, but you're starting to come off as the type of person to shit on a console for dumb reasons.


How are those dumb reasons if i personally own one? The joycons are too tiny, the L/R buttons dont feel right with that "click" they do when you push them. The analog sticks are even more tiny with the worst travel distance and responsiveness i have experienced so far, they are really bad for third and first person shooters, you are almost forced to use the gyro aiming if you would like to imporve the aim a little bit...

A cheap third party controller feels 10 times better than the actual joycons. Hell, even most of the features the joycons have are useless. I personally have gyro and rumble disabled. So yeah, getting rid of hd rumble alone would lower the prices of those things.


----------



## Jonna (Mar 25, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> This is 8 years of 3ds games though and 3ds has no games.


Wait

"8 years of 3ds games" 
"3ds has no games"

Why did you contradict your own statement - that mathematically does not make sense


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 25, 2019)

Jonna said:


> Wait
> 
> "8 years of 3ds games"
> "3ds has no games"
> ...



If it bothers you that much add releases after 3ds games. I started my talent scouting agency some 8 years ago and to this day have signed not a sausage.

They had 8 years and still have nothing to show for it that stands up against the GBA and DS, or otherwise.


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 25, 2019)

The Pro Switch will have a bigger pinis ..er I Mean battery the smaller will have attached controllers and Bear a remarkable resemblance to the Vita.
Though I can't see buying either just yet.

P.S. what the hell is it with these game developers and this 3-5 point font/text anyway? They have plenty of space for the text why not use it. I'm tired of using a magnifying glass to play a game.


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Mar 25, 2019)

DeslotlCL said:


> How are those dumb reasons if i personally own one? The joycons are too tiny, the L/R buttons dont feel right with that "click" they do when you push them. The analog sticks are even more tiny with the worst travel distance and responsiveness i have experienced so far, they are really bad for third and first person shooters, you are almost forced to use the gyro aiming if you would like to imporve the aim a little bit...
> 
> A cheap third party controller feels 10 times better than the actual joycons. Hell, even most of the features the joycons have are useless. I personally have gyro and rumble disabled. So yeah, getting rid of hd rumble alone would lower the prices of those things.


To each their own I guess. Personally I've never had any issues with the Joycons or the way they feel. Hell, I actually appreciate the HD rumble.


----------



## DANTENDO (Mar 25, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> If it bothers you that much add releases after 3ds games. I started my talent scouting agency some 8 years ago and to this day have signed not a sausage.
> 
> They had 8 years and still have nothing to show for it that stands up against the GBA and DS, or otherwise.


If you think most 3ds games are shite then you hav probably lost interest in playing games


----------



## cottonMOUSE (Mar 25, 2019)

I really like this idea!!
I hope the portable-only one has a wee bit more than 32GB tho...


----------



## Chizko (Mar 25, 2019)

Tegra Xavier with 30W TDP, 12nn?....or custom Xavier like the X1 on Switch, they need a more efficient SOC and X1/20nn it isn't...or X1 16nn?.


----------



## stephrk398 (Mar 25, 2019)

So.. Sharp is doing the displays now? We getting glass?


----------



## Dominator211 (Mar 25, 2019)

Xzi said:


> X2 makes sense for Switch 2, but yeah, realistically it's nowhere near cheap enough to stick in a gaming console yet.


granted it is a few years old and it will continue to get cheaper. they could make the price higher for better performance


----------



## |<roni&g (Mar 25, 2019)

I don’t own a switch yet (never needed one as everything I care about is on wiiu) but this is bad news. It means a whole category of unique handheld titles will no longer be made. There should always be a Gameboy/Ds type console with its own titles and the switch is completely killing that off. Hopefully the new models are hacked shortly after release.


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Mar 25, 2019)

stephrk398 said:


> So.. Sharp is doing the displays now? We getting glass?


I'd personally appreciate that and a OLED or AMOLED display. That'd make blacks stand out way more, and help conserve energy.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 25, 2019)

|<roni&g said:


> I don’t own a switch yet (never needed one as everything I care about is on wiiu) but this is bad news. It means a whole category of unique handheld titles will no longer be made. There should always be a Gameboy/Ds type console with its own titles and the switch is completely killing that off.


That's not true at all.  Just look at the Link's Awakening remake.  They very much managed to capture the spirit of a portable game while not skimping on the overall graphics.  There's nothing stopping anyone else from making similar "portable-style" games, either.  Heck, the spiritual successor to Advance Wars was just released, too.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Mar 25, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> Mayb anyone who bought the original switch and can send in proof by receipt nintendo could offer a 25 percent discount on the new model


No.... maybe gamestop would do a deal or something though....


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Mar 25, 2019)

t0 bad cant read the article due to a paywall


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Mar 25, 2019)

Techjunky90 said:


> Tell us something we do not already know. It's only logical that Nintendo would release a revision, aka mariko. It's also logical for Nintendo to copy what Sony did with the Vita, make a non portable version, no screen, no battery, no dock etc. which would bring the price down a lot.


Mariko doesn’t mean anything, it’s just gonna be another silent revision (A “mini” switch would also probably use it I guess)


----------



## Tilde88 (Mar 25, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> Mayb anyone who bought the original switch and can send in proof by receipt nintendo could offer a 25 percent discount on the new model



That would be awesome! Because then I get to go to Japan again! (I bought mine in a visit to Japan)  !


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Mar 25, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> And good luck finding a way to increase performance without increasing thermals and decreasing battery life.


Doubling the CPU speed would have very little impact on battery life and thermals, and I’m guessing they’d use a more modern GPU that’s more power efficient.



stephrk398 said:


> So.. Sharp is doing the displays now? We getting glass?


Ugh, they changed display manufacturers again? They should really stop doing this, it creates variances in screen quality JDI Switch screens 4 life. Switching to Sharp doesn’t mean we’ll be getting glass displays.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 25, 2019)

ZachyCatGames said:


> Doubling the CPU speed would have very little impact on battery life and thermals, and I’m guessing they’d use a more modern GPU that’s more power efficient.
> 
> 
> Ugh, they changed display manufacturers again? They should really stop doing this, it creates variances in screen quality JDI Switch screens 4 life. Switching to Sharp doesn’t mean we’ll be getting glass displays.



Such as? Tegra X2? I don't see it being less of a thermal issue than the current one, or having a higher clockspeed.


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Mar 25, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Such as? Tegra X2? I don't see it being less of a thermal issue than the current one, or having a higher clockspeed.


Dunno, I suppose the one from Parker is a possibility ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 25, 2019)

ZachyCatGames said:


> Dunno, I suppose the one from Parker is a possibility ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



Don't know anything about that. Good luck having good battery life, thermals, and keep it at the same price though.


----------



## jmrodrigues (Mar 25, 2019)

Keep the Tegra RCM Bug on new models and it's a buy! Eheheheh


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Mar 25, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Don't know anything about that. Good luck having good battery life, thermals, and keep it at the same price though.


Parker = Tegra X2. The GPU in Parker is more power efficient than the one in Erista (Tegra X1)


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 25, 2019)

ZachyCatGames said:


> Parker = Tegra X2. The GPU in Parker is more power efficient than the one in Erista (Tegra X1)



I had no idea, well then. *sigh*


----------



## Techjunky90 (Mar 25, 2019)

The only problem I see with the current switch is lack of high quality games. All I see are ports, low quality 3rd party games & indies. I understand that a lot of people like indie games, but me personally, all the indie games on the switch are games I would expect to see on smart phones and tablets, not on a dedicated gaming device. Games such as Zelda show what the switch is capable of, ye


ZachyCatGames said:


> Mariko doesn’t mean anything, it’s just gonna be another silent revision (A “mini” switch would also probably use it I guess)


Did you honestly think mariko would only be a chipset revision? We all knew Nintendo would do a complete revision, better screen and battery life was a given.


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Mar 25, 2019)

Techjunky90 said:


> Did you honestly think mariko would only be a chipset revision? We all knew Nintendo would do a complete revision, better screen and battery life was a given.


Mariko is literally the same as what we currently have, but with some of the security features back ported from Parker. We literally have FIRM for Mariko systems (thanks Nintendo), this shit has already been confirmed


----------



## Xzi (Mar 25, 2019)

ZachyCatGames said:


> Parker = Tegra X2. The GPU in Parker is more power efficient than the one in Erista (Tegra X1)


I'd buy a Tegra X2 Switch in a heartbeat, it'd be a massive upgrade.  It would also likely cost somewhere between $500 and $700 (TX2 dev board is $480).  That's why I don't see Nintendo going that route so soon.


----------



## tomi1578 (Mar 26, 2019)

Stwert said:


> A hardware revision from Nintendo? I’m calling bullcrap on this, there’s absolutely no precedent for this kind of thing from Nintendo whatsoever.
> 
> 
> Well, unless you count the NES-101, SNS-101, Gameboy Pocket, Gameboy Light, Gameboy Colour, Gameboy Advance SP, Gameboy Micro, DS Lite, DSi, DSi XL, 3DS XL, 2DS, 2DS XL, New 3DS.....
> ...


you forgot the wii mini

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Something whatever said:


> The dock would still need to be included otherwise we would get brand confusion (“they said you could play it on the tv!”), and having joy cons locked into the switch prevents any ability to replace or buy new joy cons -something Nintendo would definitely want consumers to do.
> 
> I can only think removing HD rumble, the IR sensor, NFC features, and the joy con grip from the joy con, removing the cartridge slot, and the kickstand from the switch itself, and removing the extra ports from the dock to reduce the cost. Though I think most could live without all of those (minus the cartridge slot)


having joycons locked to the console will also break games that want you to use them separately like mario party or snipperclips


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Mar 26, 2019)

Xzi said:


> I'd buy a Tegra X2 Switch in a heartbeat, it'd be a massive upgrade.  It would also likely cost somewhere between $500 and $700 (TX2 dev board is $480).  That's why I don't see Nintendo going that route so soon.


They could use a modified version Parker without the denver cpu cores (Ninty probably wouldn't use them anyway), which would probably reduce the price a bit 

fwiw Jetson TX1 devkits still cost around $500


----------



## Xzi (Mar 26, 2019)

ZachyCatGames said:


> fwiw Jetson TX1 devkits still cost around $500


About $360.


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Mar 26, 2019)

Xzi said:


> About $360.


From nvidia's website:


----------



## Ericthegreat (Mar 26, 2019)

The only reason I could see for a better switch would be w new screen, now I will say, if soon we hear of a shield 2, I think there's a decent chance of a switch with a new Tegra chip, and also a switch with a 1080p screen. The current tegra chip/shield is getting pretty old, and with reports of an official google tv, I could very well see a shield tv 2 coming.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 26, 2019)

ZachyCatGames said:


> From nvidia's website:
> View attachment 161999


https://www.arrow.com/en/products/900-82180-0001-000/nvidia

Sponsored reseller.


----------



## Jonna (Mar 26, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> If it bothers you that much add releases after 3ds games. I started my talent scouting agency some 8 years ago and to this day have signed not a sausage.
> 
> They had 8 years and still have nothing to show for it that stands up against the GBA and DS, or otherwise.


If the 3ds had no games... what were those cartridges people were putting into their systems?


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Mar 26, 2019)

Xzi said:


> https://www.arrow.com/en/products/900-82180-0001-000/nvidia
> 
> Sponsored reseller.


the Jetson TX1 Module is different from the Jetson TX1 Development Kit
(I think the module is a part of the devkit)


----------



## osaka35 (Mar 26, 2019)

tomi1578 said:


> having joycons locked to the console will also break games that want you to use them separately like mario party or snipperclips



They could release an update for button press rather than gyros...though that'd ruin most of the fun. or just make those limited to the other consoles. Would certainly hamper the fun a bit, eh?


----------



## Obveron (Mar 26, 2019)

I know I'm in the minority here but I'd buy a non-portable version that has decent cooling and is either is cheaper than the standard switch OR considerably more powerful.

I just have zero need for portability, if bought a switch it would sit in dock mode forever, seems like such poor cooling design for a console to be a docked tablet that never leaves its dock.


----------



## MagnesG (Mar 26, 2019)

Techjunky90 said:


> The only problem I see with the current switch is lack of high quality games. All I see are ports, low quality 3rd party games & indies. I understand that a lot of people like indie games, but me personally, all the indie games on the switch* are games I would expect to see on smart phones and tablets, not on a dedicated gaming device*. Games such as Zelda show what the switch is capable of, ye
> 
> Did you honestly think mariko would only be a chipset revision? We all knew Nintendo would do a complete revision, better screen and battery life was a given.


Thing is, phones and tablets markets are brutal, can't really nurture a new series without sacrificing their design catered to phones. Can't really grow, and Indies need a healthy platform to grow.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



tomi1578 said:


> having joycons locked to the console will also break games that want you to use them separately like mario party or snipperclips


They had already released mario party bundles with joycons, just need a little more disclaimer for related games on retailers.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 26, 2019)

If true, I wonder if the extra power will be preserved for Dock mode only.


----------



## DarkKaine (Mar 26, 2019)

Now that Switch combined both handheld and console, I'm pretty sure they will now sell a console and handheld version independently. A lot of games for switch use dynamic resolution scaling so they would require no patches to just work. Kind of hyped for this, but because the Switch isn't that powerful to begin with I don't expect anything too drastic like 4k.


----------



## eyeliner (Mar 26, 2019)

I don't see what they could remove from the system to make it more affordable, besides the NFC reader.

To make it more expensive, sure... A higher resolution screen, with a better battery life and some better cooling and you have a pro system.

For one, I'd like an ethernet port, thanks.


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Mar 26, 2019)

eyeliner said:


> some better cooling


The current cooling works fine tho


----------



## Rahkeesh (Mar 26, 2019)

DarkKaine said:


> Now that Switch combined both handheld and console, I'm pretty sure they will now sell a console and handheld version independently. A lot of games for switch use dynamic resolution scaling so they would require no patches to just work. Kind of hyped for this, but because the Switch isn't that powerful to begin with I don't expect anything too drastic like 4k.



A box version seems so DoA in Japan which makes me skeptical. But selling the new Switch "solution" as separate dedicated handheld and dedicated box that sync together effectively would be some tempting dosh for Nintendo I'm sure. Although we also have to be skeptical whether Nintendo can even figure that out.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 26, 2019)

If the budget model doesn't connect to the TV or maybe even if it does, they can use a weaker chip altogether.


----------



## wiewiec (Mar 26, 2019)

I think better for Nintendo is to release games not only the upgraded model with better specs... but when they will be releasing switch with more disk space why not... since module is connected not soldered to pcb.


----------



## phillyrider807 (Mar 26, 2019)

I already have 2 switches. One hacked and one for online. So im good.  However i don't mind trading in my og switch for a new one that has more harddrive space.

But this is very plausible. Especially with pokemon coming out this year. Also a "weaker" one that doesn't connect to the tv is basically just a 3ds replacement which makes sense at this point.

As long as there wont be any "new switch" exclusives i'm fine with the ones i have.


----------



## Hielkenator2 (Mar 26, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> If you're talking about Indie games, yeah. 3th party triple A games, not so much. Doom as an example runs 360p most of the time as seen in the DF video and so does wolfenstein and other major 3th party triple A titles. Xenoverse 2 runs 1152x640, also Donkey kong runs in that resolution undocked, Kirby undocked 1152x640, lego worlds 960x540 , lego marvel super heroes 960x540, mario + raving rabbids 1066x600, naruto shippuden 540p, project octopath traveller 1024x600, snakepass 844x 475, yooka laylee 1120x630. A whole list of resolutions for games and you can clearly see it misses that mark a lot. games outlined in pink are games that go under that mark quite a lot and this was just an early on list
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/13F5kp5iJZUXE-5gHgck7j45HqR5omqLdhCmNK-cOjDI/edit#gid=0.


You really should follow Digital Foundry, You are right but 720p 60 hz is clearly "mastered" by Nintendo themselves.
Dynamic res is something like a godsens for dev porting their stuff with High end visuals in mind. It happens even on Xbox one X but alas , far less in this 4K gen. With only 8Watts in power the Switch kicks Butt! I am not talking handheld . The list you provided speaks for itself. only 1 or 2 games under 720p.


----------



## eyeliner (Mar 26, 2019)

ZachyCatGames said:


> The current cooling works fine tho


If they upgrade the screen to allow 1080p, it won't.


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Mar 26, 2019)

eyeliner said:


> If they upgrade the screen to allow 1080p, it won't.


Wat

The display doesn’t generate very much heat, and I don’t think they’d use a 1080p screen


----------



## kumikochan (Mar 26, 2019)

Hielkenator2 said:


> You really should follow Digital Foundry, You are right but 720p 60 hz is clearly "mastered" by Nintendo themselves.
> Dynamic res is something like a godsens for dev porting their stuff with High end visuals in mind. It happens even on Xbox one X but alas , far less in this 4K gen. With only 8Watts in power the Switch kicks Butt! I am not talking handheld . The list you provided speaks for itself. only 1 or 2 games under 720p.


What only 1 or 2 ? I fucking just listed you a whole bunch of games ! Ugh fanboyism


----------



## eyeliner (Mar 26, 2019)

ZachyCatGames said:


> Wat
> 
> The display doesn’t generate very much heat, and I don’t think they’d use a 1080p screen


If the new revision supports 1080p undocked, you can surely use it as a foot warmer.
Unless, of course the cooling gets upgraded.
Either way, I'm good with what we have now.


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Mar 26, 2019)

eyeliner said:


> If the new revision supports 1080p undocked, you can surely use it as a foot warmer.
> Unless, of course the cooling gets upgraded.
> Either way, I'm good with what we have now.


If they upgraded the display they'd probably also use a GPU that's more modern and power efficient (and more powerful ofc)


----------



## eyeliner (Mar 26, 2019)

ZachyCatGames said:


> If they upgraded the display they'd probably also use a GPU that's more modern and power efficient (and more powerful ofc)


Surely.
You are right.
I desire much intercourse throughout thy life.
I believe we are in agreement on most accounts.


----------



## MagnesG (Mar 27, 2019)

ZachyCatGames said:


> Wat
> 
> The display doesn’t generate very much heat, and I don’t think they’d use a 1080p screen


What about battery life though? That’s a problem for lots of people comparing Switch to previous handhelds.


----------



## nathone (Mar 27, 2019)

MagnesG said:


> What about battery life though? That’s a problem for lots of people comparing Switch to previous handhelds.


A switch with double the battery life, slightly smaller screen, no removable joycons, more battery space, that would be awesome, but thinking about it it would be like the Vita, where some games wouldn't work as they need undocked joycons. 
Although I guess nothing stopping you from pairing joycons anyway.


----------



## Cacacea (Mar 27, 2019)

maybe a switch witch water cooling


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 27, 2019)

Cacacea said:


> maybe a switch witch water cooling


No way.

It would have to be a self contained/sealed one, and most of those are nowhere near reliable enough to deploy en masse like that for things people are going to drop all the time.


----------



## goldensun87 (Mar 29, 2019)

Nintendo Switch = Switch hybrid console back to the sum of its parts.  Trash talk aside, I'm glad I did not buy the original version, and having both a dedicated mobile version and a dedicated home version, and both of them being able to use one type of cartridge, is not a bad idea.


----------

